# ansul system



## mystic (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi
I'm wiring a ansul fire suppression system with a control panel. I have to install a shunt trip breaker on the stove under the hood. I mainly do residential work and am unfamiliar with how to wire shunt trip breaker. The control panel calls for 2 wires from control panel to main panel. I ran a 12/2 bx. The breaker is a 2 pole 80 with shunt, where does the white wire on the shunt trip breaker land and the black and white from the 12/2 bx?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The white wire lands on the neutral buss and your bx will be your 120 volt signal to trip the breaker.


----------



## electrikalwizrd (Apr 19, 2012)

The white wire from the shunt trip breaker will land on the neutral bus in the panel, the you need to send your bx black to the red on the micro switch then the white from the bx will tie in with your black ( normally open ) on the micro switch. So when the ansul system is in engaged it will trip the shunt trip. So microswitches vary in their color coding of wires but they always have a common, normally closed, and normally open. You want to use the normally open when signaling a shunt trip breaker.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Don't make your connections inside the ansul enclosure, use an os nipple and make them in a 4" square. Also cap the nc micro switch wire so it doesn't ground out


----------

